# clueless



## labia1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Howdy, i melted down solid 18kt jewelry and got 317.5 grams.Did the same with 14kt and got 151.1 grams,anyone know how much this is worth?


----------



## martyn111 (Sep 2, 2011)

easy enough to work out as long as your 18k and 14k were plumb.

For your 18k multiply the total weight by 0.75= the weight of 24k in your melt
For your 14k multiply the total weight by 0.583= the weight of 24k in your melt

Add these two weights together, divide by 31.1035 (the number of grams per troy oz) and multiply by the current spot price.

That gives you the spot value of the gold contained within your melts, obviously a refiner will not pay you full spot price for your gold as they have processing costs and a profit to make to remain in business.

If you wanted to sell what you have I would have advised that you didn't melt it, you should have offered it as it was, it was a known standard of fineness with a hallmark to prove it before you melted it, now it is a gamble as to what it contains, the result of which is you will probably be offered a lowball figure for it, without you getting an assay performed on it.

Just my 2 pence worth


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 2, 2011)

labia1 said:


> Howdy, i melted down solid 18kt jewelry and got 317.5 grams.Did the same with 14kt and got 151.1 grams,anyone know how much this is worth



Calculators for you to bookmark.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 2, 2011)

I really am impressed with the website you have put together and the information you have provided in the way of tutorials and such Sam. Good work !!


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 2, 2011)

labia1 said:


> Howdy, i melted down solid 18kt jewelry and got 317.5 grams.Did the same with 14kt and got 151.1 grams,anyone know how much this is worth?



It is worth much less than it was before. Why?
You have destroyed hallmarks and markings of every single pieces which were indications of value. At present you have blob of golden metal which will have to be either purified and assayed or assayed in order to sell it or at leas make it recognizable. All this will incur additional costs to you.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 2, 2011)

Or sell it on Ebay, those buyers seem to like risks. And the gold is always golder on Ebay in their eyes.

Jim


----------



## labia1 (Sep 2, 2011)

NO NEED TO CALL ME STUPID. The way i see it, im setting on 10.483 troy oz of pure gold, any refiners in colorado springs? say 10%.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 2, 2011)

labia1 said:


> NO NEED TO CALL ME STUPID. The way i see it, im setting on 10.483 troy oz of pure gold, any refiners in colorado springs? say 10%.



I didn't see anybody call you stupid, you must have jumped to that conclusion yourself. They were just pointing out that melting it was a mistake, unless you plan on getting it assayed.

Jim


----------



## Palladium (Sep 2, 2011)

317 grams of 18 k = 237.75 grams gold @ $1884 oz = $14,401

151 grams of 14k = 88 grams gold @ $1884 oz = $5332

Total $ 19, 733


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 2, 2011)

Palladium said:


> I really am impressed with the website you have put together and the information you have provided in the way of tutorials and such Sam. Good work !!




Thanks Ralph.

I just wish i had more time working on it and adding new content.
I have sevral hours of videos to edit, as well as few thousends words already written for my next few tutorials...

btw - I'm working on a different process for the MLCC's, one that will take care of both Ag and Pt beside Pd.
Unless you assay them yourself and already know, one would be very surprised with the Ag yields...

EDIT:
btw 2 - All of the calculators scripts are viewable in the source code of the relevant page, in case someone would like to reverse engineer them into exel sheet.


----------



## skippy (Sep 2, 2011)

labia1 said:


> NO NEED TO CALL ME STUPID. The way i see it, im setting on 10.483 troy oz of pure gold, any refiners in colorado springs? say 10%.




No lip from you labia! (sorry not trying to escalate any situation here, I just wanted to make a latin joke)


----------



## labia1 (Sep 3, 2011)

:lol: VERY GOOD


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 3, 2011)

labia1 said:


> Howdy, i melted down solid 18kt jewelry and got 317.5 grams.Did the same with 14kt and got 151.1 grams,anyone know how much this is worth?


Exactly the same amount if you hadn't melted it .

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 3, 2011)

labia1 said:


> NO NEED TO CALL ME STUPID. The way i see it, im setting on 10.483 troy oz of pure gold, any refiners in colorado springs? say 10%.


You are betraying your own claim. 
I'm pretty sure you're not a chicken, therefore you are not "setting" on anything. 

I trust your use of all caps was intentional. We got the message. 

Harold


----------



## labia1 (Sep 3, 2011)

:twisted:


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2011)

??? do you not see the value in this forum, is this just a game for you???
Your postings do not seem to me like someone wanting to learn, the very valuable information that so many have provided, for those of us who do wish to learn and share, class clowns usually do not stick around here very long.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 3, 2011)

He supposedly sold his gold, I think he is done with us geeks;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=11291&p=110503#p110503

I think we are done with him (or her).

Jim


----------

